# Ultimate Guitar App crashing



## Bazille (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am using CM since early CM7 and upgraded lately to CM9 Alpha 1 without any obvious glitches. Now I am running CM9 alpha 2 but since CM9 my ultimate guitar tabs app is not running any more. I can start it but as soon as I start typing or try to login it crashes instantly.

Its strange because it worked without any problems on any CM7 version before.

Can I please ask for your help? Do you need log files or any other information?

Greetings
Bazille


----------



## doubleswizz (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't believe that app supports ics yet. I have the same problem. Be sure to let the developer know.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I use it on AOKP all the time with no issue


----------



## Bazille (Dec 9, 2011)

Sry for the late answer, I was busy.

Thanks for your replies. I searched for it but most likely I saw the wrong information (ICS update for Tab Masters, which I don't like)

It's a pitty. Over the top I am trying a WP7 phone atm so I dont have the app at all :-/


----------



## Bazille (Dec 9, 2011)

I got news from the developers of ultimate guitar.
They said there will be an update to solve this ICS problems most likely in March or beginning of April.

So check out for updates


----------

